# HERE ARE THE PIC'S FROM 9-6-08



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice pics and fish!! next time press enter after each of your pics so we dont have to scroll so far to look at them:letsdrink


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Nce fish! Have yet to catch a grouper but seems like you guys don't have a problem. Again nice fish.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you got some good eats. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch Thanks for sharing with pictures. Gene


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Great Catch!! :clap


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sweet!!:toast

Thanks for the pics. I think I am starting to forget what fish look like. I need some salt water therapy bad.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice catch fellas:clap


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

n


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch matt. you're dad looks like that grouper wore him out a little. i hope you bring that good luck to biloxi for the bash!!!! tell perry that i need to borrow that number oke i promise that i'll give it back.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats some good eats for a while.:bowdown

I'll take that Trigger and Red Grouper off you hands if it is to much fish. LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job and nice pics.

Ted


----------

